# My Uncle passed away.



## 3rd_shift (Jan 24, 2005)

He smoked for 40 years at 2 packs a day.
Cigarrettes and lung cancer got him at last today.
He was my Dad's only brother and my greatest Uncle to know.
He also didn't have health insurance, but managed to pay all 100,000+ dollars for his hospitalization and cancer treatments over the last few months.
You can bet your (censored) that I will have a thread, or two on this in the cpf underground about tobacco products and health insurance. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif
But topside I just need your support and prayers.
It hasn't quite sunk in yet, but when it does my temper may detonate, or I may just crawl peacefully into a bottle for a day, or two.
I dunno what I'm going to do at this early stage. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/help.gif 
It's not anyone's fault here.
Any input from any and all of you can only help.
I need your help folks. I will miss him. 

I love you all very much.
You all have been like an adopted family to me so far, and I never fully realized it until now.


/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grouphug.gif

Most of my rage is now on the issue of health insurance here in USA and the addictive nature of cigarettes.
More on that in the cpfu for those able to log in there.
What happens there stays there.

Again, I love you all.


----------



## prego (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: My Uncle just passed away.*

Sorry to hear about that. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## raggie33 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: My Uncle just passed away.*

my thoughts and prayers are with ya.as ya know lung cancer that develeped into brain cancer took a loved one from me to.i hate cancer with a pasion.my thoughts go out to you and ya family stephen.i also send my prayers.its times like this that are very hard and time will slowly heal the pain


----------



## raggie33 (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: My Uncle just passed away.*

my thoughts and prayers are with ya.as ya know lung cancer that develeped into brain cancer took a loved one from me to.i hate cancer with a pasion.my thoughts go out to you and ya family stephen.i also send my prayers.its times like this that are very hard and time will slowly heal the pain


----------



## Greta (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: My Uncle just passed away.*

I'm sorry for your loss Stephen. You and your family have my condolences.


----------



## Sigman (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: My Uncle just passed away.*

My thoughts and prayers are with you of course! 

We all take turns taking & giving punches to each other around here...but inside we are all human and at times such as this, it's good to be able to "share thoughts & feelings".

I as well feel the CPF members are extended family!


----------



## Stanley (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: My Uncle just passed away.*

My condolences go out to you and your family too. Any loss of a member of a family (or anyone, for that matter) is never easy, be strong... Prayers going out your way.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: My Uncle just passed away.*

Fixed part of it Sasha.
Whatever his faults is history anyways, now that he has moved on at last from this temporary and imperfect world.
But seriously, thanks for the condolences.


----------



## LifeNRA (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: My Uncle just passed away.*

Prayers sent for you and your family. I am very sorry for your loss.

Our lives affect more people than we will ever know.
I finally understood how our lives affect others when my Dad passed away. There were so many people that came through the line at the funeral home that we had to stay over an extra hour and a half. I realized then the magnitude our lives have on everyone else and how much everything we do has a ripple effect that touches people we will never know about.

Be strong when your family needs you to be, cry when you feel the need, and smile as you remember him.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: My Uncle just passed away.*

Thanks LifeNRA.


----------



## SilverFox (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: My Uncle just passed away.*

Hello Stephen,

The passing of a loved one leaves a hole that even a flashlight will not fill...

Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.

Tom


----------



## 14C (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: My Uncle just passed away.*

3SL, it's always tough to lose a family member as I'm sure several here will attest to. You opened up and that was OK too. Most people here respect that. I understand what Sasha said and I had some of the same thoughts but I also understand a little of where you come from.

My deepest sympathies on your loss. Know that others do understand some of it from personal experience.

My personal best advice to you is to get a personal momento of your lost one and put it somewhere where you can look at it for a short time each day or carry it with you.

You may find the thoughts it gives you painful at first but that will change as you go through the grieving process.

When the time comes you will be able to talk to the closest people to you about what you went through. In the mean time people here should feel priveliged you chose to share and I'm sure they do.


----------



## daloosh (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: My Uncle just passed away.*

3rd shift lights, very sorry and prayers sent for your uncle and all your family, may he RIP. it's great that he had a positive impact on you, and I'm sure many others
daloosh


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: My Uncle just passed away.*

Stephen, I'm so sorry to hear this. My Mom (last remaining parent) died nearly a year ago. Although she fought cancer on and off for a good part of my life, she died of emphysema sp . One of the most... um... dissapointing things about death is that it is irreversible and final. I'm rambling. Sorry

Take some time for yourself. Remember we're thinking of you and your family.

Keith


----------



## Flashlightboy (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: My Uncle just passed away.*

Stephan,

I feel your anger and pain in what seems to be the darkest hours and I will keep you and your family in my mind. 

I am very sad that he's been taken from you and I hope that the anger is replaced by those very thoughts that made him your greatest uncle. 

Post as often as necessary and we'll be here for you.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: My Uncle just passed away.*

Our thoughts are with you, Stephen.

As for your present anger, my best advice is to try to channel it...to confront the issues you mention in a direct, yet positive, way.

Take care...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: My Uncle just passed away.*


----------



## S4MadMan (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: My Uncle just passed away.*

My condolences. But rest assured your Uncle's in a better place.


----------



## KevinL (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: My Uncle just passed away.*

Stephen, sorry to hear of your loss. My deepest sympathies to you and yours in this time of crisis. It is never easy and it feels so much worse when there is something to blame. I am not sure what I can say to lessen the anger or the grief, but our thoughts are with you.


----------



## pedalinbob (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: My Uncle just passed away.*

my mom also smoked heavily for 40 years, and died of lung CA.

nasty disease.

my prayers and positive thoughts headed your way.

Bob


----------



## modamag (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: My Uncle just passed away.*

My condolences to you and your family.
I feel your pain as I had lost my grandmother due to failing liver disease.
But that's human, our body breaks down then we get to join our father up in heaven.


----------



## waion (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: My Uncle just passed away.*

Sorry to hear that...
I haven't had such an experience of losing the loved ones for a very long time since my Granddad's gone 14 years ago, but I can still feel your pain. 
Don't know what to say...just want you to take good care of yourself.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: My Uncle just passed away.*

All I can do here Stephen is offer my condolences. Losing a loved one always sucks, and there's no way to sugar coat it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
I cannot put my feelings into words, so I have nothing else to add to this post. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mecry.gif


----------



## LEDmodMan (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: My Uncle just passed away.*

Stephen,
You have my condolences friend. My thoughts and prayers are headed your way.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grouphug.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: My Uncle just passed away.*

Stephen, I am sorry. It is difficult to see someone pass through the closing chapter of life, especially a close relative. I lost a dear uncle (my unofficial stepfather) so I know what you're going through right now.

There's nothing I can say to change the pain. I've learned the hard way that the only way to get over grieving is to go through it, not around it; it's a normal and ultimately healing process. It teaches us so much about life and What's Really Important... remember the "One Thing" in the movie _City Slickers?_

Write when you need to, retreat when you need to. We'll be here for you either way.

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grouphug.gif


----------



## Hookd_On_Photons (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: My Uncle just passed away.*

Stephen, my condolences.

My father-in-law passed away 9 years ago from lung cancer. Hell of a way to go.

It may be small comfort, but he is in a better place.


----------



## 3rd_shift (Jan 26, 2005)

I want to thank everyone who responded and everyone else who read this.
/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grouphug.gif 

The memorial service is supposed to be sometime in a week.
My Father offered to fly me to Virginia, but I have decided to drive there instead.
The scenery of a drive like that has always been pleasant to me when I'm feeling sad.
I just made that same trip last May. 
I will also take along a few of my pending projects with me there to do when there is nothing else to do there. 

My Uncle also had a business running a hair and wig salon from 1964 until a few months back.
He then sold it.
It is finally starting to sink in as I'm now starting to plan my best route to Richmond VA from DFW, Texas.


----------



## InFlux (Jan 26, 2005)

Very sorry to hear about your loss Stephen. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon23.gif Have a safe trip.


----------



## *Bryan* (Jan 26, 2005)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family. May your uncle rest in peace!


----------



## geepondy (Jan 26, 2005)

I have had my fair share of aunts and uncles die from lung cancer, most assuredly caused by smoking. In the end though it doesn't matter why/how they died, they're gone and you miss them.

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------

